# محاكات البيئة في التطبيقات العلمية 1-المغنطة



## محايد (20 أغسطس 2010)

محاكات البيئة في التطبيقات العلمية
لا شك ان الإنسان يتعلم بالمشاهدة وبذلك يستطيع البعض الإستنباط والإختراع من محاكاتهم للبيئة بما فيها الظواهر الطبيعية التالية التي انا في صدد الحديث عنها إن شاء الله ، لا احب الموضوعات الطويلة لذلك سأختصر قدر الإمكان ولا احب اضافة الروابط لأني افضل اسلوب المتحدث الشخصي على فلسفة الكتب الذي يضيع الموضوع الاصلي في دهاليز فلسفتها. الظواهر التالية ان جاز التعبير سخرها الإنسان لخدمته في الفحوص اللااتلافية للمعادن.
سأتحدث عن:
المغنطة...عرف الآوائل ان عناك مادة تجذب الحديد اليها او تلتصف بالحديد ومع مرور الزمن وصلوا الى استنتاج ان المغناطيس له قوة يمكن الإستفادة منها على مستوى الفحوصات اللااتلافيه التي نستخدمها في المعادن.
عرف العلماء ان قوة المغناطيس تكمن في اطرافه "القطبين" الشمالي والجنوبي.
وبما ان لكل مغناطيس قطبين وفيهما تتركز قوته حيث تجذب اليها الحديد اكثر من اي جزء آخر فمن البديهي اذا كسرت مغناطيس اصبح لديك مغناطيسين باربعة اقطاب...بمعنى لو وضعت برادة حديد ستذهب الى الأطراف.هذه الخاصية سخرت لكشف تشققات الحديد...فعندما تمغنط قطعة من الحديد ورشيت برادة حديد على منطقة اللحام وتجمت حولها البرادة فهذا يعني ان لديك شرخ اي (مغناطيس آخر).
هذه الفكرة البسيطة التي طورها الإنسان لخدمته مستوحاه من المغناطيس الذي اكتشفة الراعي ما غنيسي حينما التصق حذاؤه –اكرمكم الله-به قبل 2000 عام.
طبعا هناك عشرات التطبيقات والانواع ، فوائد ومساؤي لها الفحص ...اتشرف بكتابتها لمن اراد
لا حظ في الرابط التالي حيث تجمعت برادة الحديد في الشرخ (اي المغناطيس الآخر الذي نشأ بسبب هذا الخلل http://www.ndt-ed.org/GeneralResources/MethodSummary/MT1.jpg)​الموضوع التالي 
كيف سخرنا الخاصية الشعرية للفحوص اللااتلافيه....
نريد تشجيع ولا اريد مجاملة....من له اعتراض فانا ازعم اني من افضل المحاورين ان شاء الله ولا ازكي نفسي 
والسلام


----------



## محايد (21 أغسطس 2010)

*محاكات البيئة في التطبيقات العلمية 2 الاصباغ المتغلغلة*

النوع الثاني من انواع الفحص اللا اتلافي هو الاصباغ المتغلغلة
Dye penetrants
هذا النوع استويحيت فكرته من الخاصية الشعرية (capillary action) في النبات حيث ينتقل الماء من الاسفل الى الاعلى "من الجذور الى الاوراق والساق وغيرها"
عندما نضع السائل المتغلل (penetrant)باللون الأحمر مثلا ونتركه بعض الوقت كي يتغلغل داخل سطح المعدن اذا كان هناك عيوب سطحية ...ثم نرش بعد ذلل المظهر (developer) باللون الابيض يرتفع السائل الاحمر مستخدما الخاصية الشعرية الى اعلى وتظهر على السطح الأبيض نقط وخطوط حمراء تشير الى العيوب الموجودة... وبامكان المهندس قراءة هذه العيوب وكانه يعاين فيلم اشعة اكس.
آمل ان الفكرة وصلت بعد اختصاري للموضوع

هذه صورة الفحص ويظهر حسب ظني وجود جيوب غازية وعدم اندماج
Porosity OR gas pockets
and Lack of fusion 
http://www.industrial-inspection.in/images/dye_penetrant.jpg


----------



## محايد (22 أغسطس 2010)

*محاكات البيئة في التطبيقات العلمية -3 الموجات مافوق السمعية*


الصوت والصدى ظاهرة طبيعية، استخدمت في بعض التطبيقات العلمية قديما مثل قياس المسافات ،و حديثا لفحص سلامة المعادن خلال عمليات التصنيع او اللحام الى آخره
هناك العديد من اجهزة الفحص بالموجات مافوق السمعية لا يتسع المقام لذكرها...لكني سأذكر اهم تطبيقين استوحيا من الصوت ورجع الصدى
هذه الاجهزة تنشر beam من الموجات مافوق السمعية في المعدن بطرق وزوايا مختلفة ومن المهم بمكان ان يكون مشغل / تقني هذا الجهاز ملما بحساب المثلثات ونظريات فيثاغورس.
الموجات الاسهل هي الموجات الطولية..Longitudinal wave
وهذه الموجات يقتصر استعمالها على :
1-	قياس سماكة المعدن
2-	التأكد من سلامة الصفائح المعدنية من ما يسمى بــ lamination او segregation
بين طبقات المعدن (الصورة ويشاهد العيب في الطرف الايسر)
النوع الآخر من الموجات هي shear waves اللامتناهية
او المائلة ان شئت..
هذه هي الموجات الأهم في فحص المعادن لأنها تذهب في كل الاتجاهات...وباستطاعتها الوصول الى اعماق تصل 10 سم 
وبزوايا مختلفة..بحسب زوايا محولات الموجات المسماة transducers


----------



## محايد (24 أغسطس 2010)

*محاكات البيئة في التطبيقات العلمية 3-الإشعة المجهولة*

من منا لا يعرف السيدة "كوري" وعائلتها التي فازت كلها "تقريبا" بجوائز نوبل للفيزياء.
لن ادخل في الجدل البيزنطي القائم حول من اكتشف الاشعة المجهولة "بالصدفة" المحضة.
لاحظت السيدة كوري ان لأملاح بعض العناصر مثل " اليورانيوم" تأتيرا على افلام التصوير ، فهذه المادة تترك اثرا واضحا ، ظنت السيدة كوري ان هناك عيبا في الأفلام الفوتوغرافية فطلبت الشركة المنتجة بتغييرها ، كي لا اطيل ليس السيدة كوري لوحدها من عرف هذه الظاهرة بل كان العالم بوكريل قد اكتشف ان عندما وضع اليورانيوم مع الأفلام 
تطورت تلك المشاهدات والإستنتاجات حتى اصبحت اشعة اكس وغاما علما قائما بذاته وله العديد من التطبيقات العلمية والهندسية والطبية..
تستعمل الأشعة المجهولة في الفحص على المعادن لأن لها قوة هائلة لإختراق الاجسام الصلبة دون تأثرها...
هناط طريقتين للحصول على الإشعة:
اما عن طريف جهاز خاص يشبه الى حد ما جهاز التلفزيزن يحول الكهرباء الى موجات قصيرة جدا وعالية التردد تعرف باسم اشعة اكس او غاما..
النوع الآخر هو استخدام النظائر المشعة "isotopes " ، لبعض العناصر... فعلماء ومهدسوا المعادن يستخدمون النظائر لكل من "الراديوم Ir192" و "الكوبلت Co60 " و " السيزيوم Cs 137 " ...وهي الشائعة خاصة الأول والثاني لأسباب كثير لا استطيع حصرها في هذه العجالة لكن من بينها السلامة..
طبعا هذه الأشعة تسمى Ionizing Radiation او اشعة مؤينة ...اي تحول خلايا الجسم الى ايونات..."الشر بره وبعيد"
أي سؤال؟
يشرفني الإجابة والنقاش معكم.​


----------



## حسين عثمان (7 نوفمبر 2010)

الموضوع شيق , يعطيكم العافية


----------



## كرم الحمداني (14 فبراير 2011)

عاشت الايادي ياورد


----------

